# Renting long term with dog to explore central portugal



## Rener (9 mo ago)

Hello there, 
I just arrived in/near Fundao with my dog, since i consider moving here permanently but want to experience the area and weather first hand before buying property. I work online, so quite flexible in regards to location. 
One unexpected challenge is to find accommodation that allows for a dog. idealista doesn't offer it as filter and out of 30ish messages sent (asking if a medium sized dog would be acceptable), not a single response was positive. 
Does anyone have advice or pointers or know anyone in central portugal that rents out long term and would be willing to accept a dog?

Any feedback is welcome, thanks!


----------



## Ciara Tiara (7 mo ago)

Have read that Portuguese law does not permit landlords to refuse any type of domestic pet. (As long as it is one only) While writing to each landlord is certainly commendable, it is probably best to get an agent if you do not speak Portuguese. Since you are interested in moving to the Portuguese interior; there will be fewer landlords who do, or, who are willing to speak English. Respectfully, you can't blame them as legal issues from tenants won't be addressed in English. Can guarantee that. . Look tidy. Bring lots of proof of your excellent responsibility to your dog from former neighbours, landlords etc.


----------



## Rener (9 mo ago)

Hello Ciara,
Thank you for taking the time to respond. I understand the concern about pets in general from a landlord's perspective. I was mainly wondering if I had missed anything obvious. I didn't mention that I had offered an additional deposit for potential dog related damages, as well as 6 months of rent in advance. 

Personally, I would have considered that scenario as a landlord. In the end I found an apartment via personal introduction to a landlady that has dog of her own. 

Thanks again for responding, I agree with all of your points. 

Best, 
Rene


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome,

Generally (an oversimplification) here in Central Portugal life is conducted at a person to person level so you going into, as many as possible, local agents offices and talking to them in Foreign is the way to proceed. Suggest you get some "business" cards with name, local address, local mobile number etc on one side and foreign stuff on other side. Just talk to the people and they will do whatever they can for you (including lunch) but send an email and it'll go in some online swamp with all the other "foreigner" chancer emails. Possibly from their point of view - an endless load of Foreign emails have resulted in a waste of time and effort with no payment for the time and effort. So a couple of "Portuguese" online listings do property but in reality why would you believe the stuff you read in online listings????? - the Portuguese certainly don't. 
I'd advise you put some some pavement effort and time.

And yes there I have found many places that accept dogs.


----------

